# rescue chick



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

I just received this little one that was born we are guessing today. Came from a farm with a wide variety of birds but none of the hens would take it and all the chicks started beating it up. I put it in with my flock and they took to it right away. Just curious if anyone would possibly know the breed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably way too soon to know. It might be two or three days old. 

Glad your crowd was so accepting of the little one. That can be a tough transition.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

My guess is Easter EGger with those fluffy cheeks.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

RustyRooster386 said:


> I just received this little one that was born we are guessing today. Came from a farm with a wide variety of birds but none of the hens would take it and all the chicks started beating it up. I put it in with my flock and they took to it right away. Just curious if anyone would possibly know the breed
> 
> View attachment 41361
> View attachment 41362
> View attachment 41363


Could be lots of things right now, Kudos on doing the rescue!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The color and pattern reminds me of a brahma chick, but the poofy cheeks do not fit.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm thinking Easter Egger as of now. But still definitely to young to tell. Definitely please post pics at around 2 weeks if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

To me it honestly looks like this Easter Egger chick I saw on google. Here it is. I circled the red one that looks like it so you don't get confused.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks like an Easter egged or Ameraucana- was that an option? I didn’t read all the posts. Looks a lot like my babies did too! Hang on… reminded me of this one.


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm thinking Easter Egger as of now. But still definitely to young to tell. Definitely please post pics at around 2 weeks if you can. Thanks!


Yes I will for sure! I’m excited to see him grow because I’m so curious to what he is but what from I’ve heard she could be a mix of like 10 different birds 🤦🏽‍♀️


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

RustyRooster386 said:


> Yes I will for sure! I’m excited to see him grow because I’m so curious to what he is but what from I’ve heard she could be a mix of like 10 different birds 🤦🏽‍♀️


Do you have options of possible parents?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

RustyRooster386 said:


> Yes I will for sure! I’m excited to see him grow because I’m so curious to what he is but what from I’ve heard she could be a mix of like 10 different birds 🤦🏽‍♀️


Great, Thank you!


----------

